# Colored Contacts; Freshlook V.S. Acuvue



## kaylin_marie (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't know anything about the brands, but I think the blue or gray would look awesome! And is eden the very light brown??? That would look great too!


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 5, 2008)

I have Freshlook Color Blends in Gray and I like the way they look. I looked like an alien when I wore green.




. I think the color blends are more natural looking.


----------



## makeupchick (Dec 5, 2008)

go with gray


----------



## xtiffanyx (Dec 6, 2008)

I like the gray



.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 6, 2008)

Gray would look cool. I had gray contacts a couple of years ago. They looked pretty cool.


----------



## topdogg (Dec 6, 2008)

I think colorblends in green, grey and pure hazel would look great on you.


----------



## mizfit (Dec 8, 2008)

For those with natural dark eyes, I think grey and light brown/hazel look the best. If you're looking for something more obvious though, then go with a blue or green.


----------



## Jinx (Dec 9, 2008)

I had the Color Blends green- the picture on the site doesn't do it justice because you can't see the subtle shades of the browns and greens blended but it's a nice color.

Thye have added, like, 10 colors since I've used those contacts so maybe the size of the lenses have changed but they were quite a bit bigger and thicker than a regular contact, just to let ya know!

Oh yeah, my natural eye color is dark brown- almost black, and the contact looked pretty decent, just to give you an idea of the color payoff.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 9, 2008)

I think the gray colored contacts would be best.


----------

